

Microsoft Azure is signing up 1000 customers daily - JeremyMorgan
http://talkincloud.com/public-cloud/microsoft-windows-azure-momentum-1000-customers-daily

======
taspeotis
What's a customer? A new account? If you have an MSDN subscription you get
Azure credits and you'd most likely sign up to take advantage of The Cloud.
Are these excluded?

Not that I think that Azure bad or doing badly, it's just not clear that this
is 1,000 businesses signing up each day because:

* they've done vendor selection

* Azure came out on top

* and they're willing to spend money on it.

~~~
JeremyMorgan
I'm gonna guess #1 or #3. Not that Azure isn't making progress and doing well,
but they're not the top choice in the market by far.

